# CD/DVD drive detected but not reading.



## sameprob_allcom (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been scouring the internet but thus far have been unable to come across any information that has aided me in any way.

I'm running on Vista Home Premium. My CD/DVD drive is one of the ATAPI DVD A DH16A1L included with some HP desktops. Model number of the desktop is m8100n.
After reading for a while it seems many people have problems with this particular disk drive.

One of the main differences I noticed between the problems of others with this drive, and MY particular problem, is that Windows indicates that the device is working properly.
When I insert a disc into the drive it spins intermittently, the light does the norm, but after a few moments all activity stops and the disc is not recognized.


I've tried:


Cleaning the drive with air duster.
Uninstalling the driver and rebooting.
Updating the firmware to the newest version (still several years old).
Going into Regedit and removed the Upper and Lower filters from the CD/DVD-ROM registry entry.
Uninstalling all Roxio products (never used them, removed them just to try every method I could find).
Uninstalling iTunes.

From what I gather, the people who have been having success with these methods have not been encountering the same "This device is working properly" message.

The drive worked fine up until I guess a month or two ago. Even then, the problem started out slow, the drive reading on occasion and on others, not.
I was given a copy of a PC game today (on DVD-ROM) and went to install it only to discover my drive isn't reading anything now.

I've been at this for a good 7 hours straight now, any help is GREATLY appreciated, and I thank you in advance.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like you have tried everything possible.

The next step I would recommend is replacing the drive.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

This is a last ditch effort
Your CD or DVD drive can't read or write media


----------



## sameprob_allcom (Jan 29, 2011)

shotgn said:


> This is a last ditch effort
> Your CD or DVD drive can't read or write media


Actually, I forgot to list that but I tried it.

It starts the whole "Downloading PowerShell" thing and then says that it can't download it/install it, so it just stops before Step 1 is even underway.

This is pretty frustrating. I've been opening and closing the disk drive itself (with a disc in) in hopes that one of these times it just loads up. I did get a disc icon next to my cursor momentarily just a bit ago, and the "Computer" window started up a green loading bar. Once it got to the end, though, nothing happened. Unsurprisingly.

I don't think it's flat out broken.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

dvd/cd rom drive are fairly inexpensive. Usually under $20


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstalling itunes can cause problems


----------

